# Cooking Pheasants



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

I have a pheasant thawing out now give me some ideas on how to cook it. Thanks Guys...............Rich


----------



## gstrick27 (Apr 14, 2004)

ok the first thing you want to do is brine the bird so it doesnt dry out, this is easy to do just fill a bowl or pan with water, add a 1/4 cup of canning/ pickeling salt and 1/2 cup of sugar then add the bird. put this in the fridge for at least 4 hrs, i prefer overnight. then preheat oven to 300-325. rub the bird inside and out with salt, pepper, butter flakes, and poultry seasoning. quarter an onion and place 2-3 pcs inside the bird, i also stuff with sage stuffing. then stuff the skin around the breast with several pats of butter. bake covered for 2-21/2 hrs in oven basting with melted butter every 15 min. i also uncover the bird for the last 30min to brown the skin. i know this seems like a lot of work, but its worth it the bird will not dry out as pheasants tend to do.

you can also cook in a crock pot with chicken broth, low heat, until meat falls off of bone easily and make homemade noodles for some excellent pheasant and noodles.

enjoy


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I use a roaster that the bird will just fit into. Grease the bottom of the roaster, Place the bird breast down, pour on your favorite cream of (something) soup and put in a preheated oven at 350 degrees. As soon as the thighs start to feel cooked, (pierce with a sharp fork) turn breast side up. Be sure to baste regularly. Remove when the breast is not quite cooked through (pierce) and let it finish cooking at the table. Simple and good.


----------



## Buzzman (May 1, 2004)

you'll never taste anything better!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I always lay a few strips of bacon over the bird while baking. This keeps it from drying out (as pheasants do), and it bastes the bird while cooking so you don't have to.


----------

